
Ask HN: Am I burned out, or something else? - stresIntolerant
For the last several years I&#x27;ve been feeling increasingly averse to problem solving efforts. The problems I encounter will require 6 hours of research and reading followed by non-guaranteed success followed by reiterating the same process until something works and that&#x27;s the first step out of several towards progress on whatever the project is.<p>I want to say for at least a few years now it has been feeling exceedingly difficult to want or really bear that task.<p>I&#x27;ve had random runs (I don&#x27;t particularly understand why, but generally it involves me wanting to solve a particular problem of mine and knowing that I can use programming to do so) where I will work like a dog for a couple of weeks then finish or give up on whatever I was pursuing.<p>But in terms of solving other people&#x27;s or company&#x27;s problems it is exceedingly difficult to motivate at all whatsoever. I think if I was going to be homeless I would probably find a way to motivate myself to do it but even then I wouldn&#x27;t really be that dedicated.<p>When I do work for other people I usually have a decay in hygiene and self-care habits as well as productivity overtime until either I quit, they fire me, or the project is satisfactorily done. It doesn&#x27;t ever seem to not happen. The shorter the project the better it is for me in that regard. If it is short and highly compelling sometimes I will just do what I mentioned above and knock it out in a week or less and work basically 16 hour days until it&#x27;s done.<p>I really want to understand how to move forward in this situation. My last full-time job the manager basically told me to go on medical leave and get it figured out because he thinks the work is literally killing me.
======
sigmaprimus
Sounds to me like depression or the precursor to depression. I am particularly
concerned with your last statement in which you refer to your last full time
job... having a stable job or lack of one can really affect your mental
health. A job is not just about the money, it provides you with a sense of
self worth and the good feelings that you are providing a value to society.
Maybe consider finding a job in a different field, even something mind numbing
like manual labour that will force you into a routine again, then you can
still do your contract work in your spare time without the pressure and
stresses you are currently putting on yourself. If that won't work for your
situation I would say try treating your current contract work as if it were a
full time job, set limits for yourself, go to sleep, eat and exercise aND work
at the same times every day. Set yourself both professional and personal
goals, write them down and review your progress in achieving them on a regular
basis. If that still doesn't work for you, consider consulting a professional
for a pharmaceutical solution. Finally clean up your environment and be
mindful of how much of an effect a messy unkempt lifestyle can have on every
aspect of your mindset. Cleanliness is godliness. Good luck depression is a
tough hole to climb out of but it is possible.

------
auslegung
I think I’ve been in similar situations, but not as extreme. For me it’s
always involved depression and its symptoms, and it sounds like you’re
displaying some of those symptoms. I’d recommend seeing a counselor/therapist
for a couple of sessions and see what happens. I only wish I had done that
sooner every time I’ve hit this point.

------
_Schizotypy
sounds like a motivating hobby might help, maybe one that could eventually
turn a profit

~~~
auslegung
Good advice. I’m realizing that if I don’t have a hobby or two that I enjoy
and do regularly, life isn’t going well. I see that in a lot of my friends,
too. But I also suspect that sometimes you need to deal with something
(depression, anger, whatever) before you can get a hobby.

~~~
_Schizotypy
sometimes the best way to deal with emotional issues IS to get a good hobby.

